# My New Want Ad And Trade Stuff



## slingshot dude (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi! my want list is as follos:

1969-70-71 lemon lime huffy slingshot w/rare green/yellow stripped seat. (some of you might remember my $300 and i now know that aint gunna get me far. also, i might trade my mint 1969 orange huffy slingshot for one of these.


1964 schwinn stingray deluxe frame, fork, and seat in lime.


muscle bike 3, 5, and, 10 speed shifters


apehanders


sears screamer parts(seat, sissy bar, gaurd, shifter, slick


muscle bike 20" slicks- i pay about 25 for these and more for cheaterslicks!


20 inch and 16 inch muscle bike fenders.


offbrand muscle bi9ke projects: screamers, eliminators, slingshots, rails, buzz bikes, and jc penny swinger mark 2's


banana seats: persons and troxel only please!


any american musle bike parts that are offbrand. post pics and prices please!


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 30, 2011)

got anything listed?


----------



## slingshot dude (Oct 2, 2011)

??????????


----------



## slingshot dude (Oct 4, 2011)

BUMP back to the top!


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 4, 2011)

Doesn't seem to be much muscle bike content/buzz here. Are there some muscle bike specific forums, or similar that might have a better pulse for what you're searching for?


----------



## slingshot dude (Oct 4, 2011)

ya but ron banned me on mbf cause some rude guy didnt let me pay.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 4, 2011)

Would you be interested in this muscle bike? early 80's huffy space invader. Let me know.


----------



## slingshot dude (Oct 5, 2011)

no. 60s-70s only. thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Ward (Sep 17, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Would you be interested in this muscle bike? early 80's huffy space invader. Let me know.



Do you still have the bike and where.


----------

